# Flight Over The Boardwalk



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Last time I posted a flight over Seacliff Beach, I got mixed reviews. Some loved it, others got motion sick.







Here is a flight over the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk. If you watch it to the end, you will see I kinda hit my son while landing.







I only grazed him and there were no visible injuries. Mentally, I'm sure I scared him for life!








Youtube link, Flight over the Boardwalk, Santa Cruz, CA



For those less adventurous, here are some photos.
Have fun,
Brian

Kenny launching the plane.









You can see the camera on the nose of the plane.











Aerial photo of our neighborhood.










Seacliff Beach


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Very cool!!

Will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Makes me want to get a RC airplane...TODAY!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Me too.... but I have this life size picture of me augering my $500 toy into a parking lot. 
Nice job, looking forward to more! (how about a first....an arial of an outbackers rally...)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Me too.... but I have this life size picture of me augering my $500 toy into a parking lot.
> Nice job, looking forward to more! (how about a first....an arial of an outbackers rally...)


very cool and he took the words out of my mouth about Flyover at Outbacker Rally, how cool would that be!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

LOVE IT !!!! Im in to RC everything, except Planes/Heli. Definately gonna get started in this soon!!

Thanks for posting !


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Great video!

And I did not get queasy in the least. Of course I love to fly!

Dan


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

After watching again, im trying to figure out....Is that a glider or motorized?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> After watching again, im trying to figure out....Is that a glider or motorized?


It's motorized, Electric. The batteries last about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That was sooo cool. Thanks for posting


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

I have planes and heli's what camera system are you using. I would love to adapt one to do that


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Ray C said:


> I have planes and heli's what camera system are you using. I would love to adapt one to do that


I use a "FlyCamOne". It uses an SD memory card so you don't get to see the photos or video until you land. 
You can get it here: Hobby-Lobby .
Fyi, the plane is an EasyStar. Easy to fly, My 11 year old son does great!
Have fun,
Brian


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

A friend of mine does video and photography from his RC heli's. Some pretty amazing stuff.

http://www.gravityshots.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Video


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Erik R said:


> A friend of mine does video and photography from his RC heli's. Some pretty amazing stuff.
> 
> http://www.gravityshots.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Video


WOW! OK you just "one-uped" me. Did I mention that my camera was only $80 and the Plane was about $150.







Your buddy has some big $$ invested. Great videos.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> WOW! OK you just "one-uped" me. Did I mention that my camera was only $80 and the Plane was about $150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me, just my buddy







He's been doing this as a full time job for 4+ years, and has tons of money into it. He's been all over the world filming and has crashed his share of heli's.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Great videos!!!


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> LOVE IT !!!! Im in to RC everything, except Planes/Heli. Definately gonna get started in this soon!!
> 
> Thanks for posting !


Me too, I have about 5 planes ready to fly and a couple in different phases of completion. I am just getting in heli's. Thats a challange. Got a little Eflight extra that I take with me camping. Good entertainment for all...especilly when you crash!
Gord


----------

